# 75 Years Ago



## MrFSS (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## JayPea (Feb 6, 2015)

An easy five-day flight???? The longest flight I've taken is Seattle-Atlanta, about 4 hours, and that was more than long enough!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 6, 2015)

Good find Tom! And we complain about flights now a days!

Longest single plane flight I was ever on, time wise, was on a Continental Charter to Vietnam on a Government All Expenses Paid trip in 1966!! 24 Hours actual flight time with several stops across the Pacific for refueling! ( Return trip was longer but was broken up with layovers!)

Second place was on Quantas to Australia from SFO, 18 Hours!!


----------



## railiner (Feb 7, 2015)

JFK to EZE is now only 10 hours and 46 minutes on an AA 777....


----------



## jis (Feb 7, 2015)

SFO - SYD is way less than 18 hours now on a 747-400 or 777.

My longest nonstop was EWR - SIN at around 18.5 hours on an A340-500. The flight has since been discontinued. The next longest for me is EWR - HKG, and the third longest will be next month EWR - BOM, until then it is EWR - DEL.


----------



## ehbowen (Feb 7, 2015)

I've only been on one international flight...LGW to IAH, about 11 hours. That was plenty enough. (On the way out I was a crewman on an oil tanker.)


----------



## railiner (Feb 7, 2015)

ehbowen said:


> (On the way out I was a crewman on an oil tanker.)


Talk about a "slow boat"......


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 7, 2015)

Aerolineas Argentinas flies the route as well. How's their service? I don't hear about them often. Generally, the South American and African airlines don't get discussed much on airplane forums, I've seen.


----------

